# Sausage & Genoa salami bread



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Made another sausage bread..this time I put, sausage, genoa salami,
provolone and mozzarella cheese, a scrambled egg with 1/3 cup pecorino
Romano cheese.
It was good.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Good lord, I know you love to cook TK but. 
We had Walmart bollilos with mustard/mayo, smoked sausage, sauerkraut, sweet pickle relish and toasted top and bottom a la paninni. Wife had mustard and kraut, I had mayo with kraut and relish.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

what is bollilos?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> what is bollilos?


Bread.

Wikipedia has a history


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Bolillos (this is the correct spelling) are a individual Mexican sourdough sandwich loaves. For authentic Mexican recipes you need this book. So named because of the bobbin shape.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What’s the recipe for them? I would like to make them.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

OK, I don't think this is a sourdough recipe but does show a more traditional shape. The only place I have found Mrs. Kennedy's recipe is in her book. I highly recommend getting the book if you like Mexican cooking.









Traditional Mexican Bolillos Easy Recipe


Learn how to make traditional Mexican bolillos (crunchy oval rolls) with this very easy recipe, instructions & video. It's easier than you think.




www.mamalatinatips.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Diana Kennedy was the British Ambassador to Mexico's wife. They live in Mexico for many, many years and I think she lived there even after he died. She is a well known authority on Mexican cooking.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

How come I never knew about them? 😆


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

No Mexicans where you are? No Mexican bakerys? I buy them at Walmart, $1.58/6. Kroger has their version 4/$1.00. Just back from Wallyworld and got more while there. I think you are in LI, NY.





__





mexican bakerys in Long Island - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> what is bollilos?


At first I read bollitos. Then I realized it was not bollitos.


----------

